# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Kako na portalu naći stranicu sa receptima?

## marijanada

:?   Gledam i tražim, otvaram sve i svašta, ali ne mogu naći gdje su recepti (mislim na "Kuhajmo zajedno"). Išla sam na te stranice sa linkova u raznim postevima, ali sa početne stranice portala ne znam doći do toga.

----------


## anchie76

Ta rubrika ne postoji više na portalu, tako da preko glavne stranice više ne možeš doći tamo.  Sorry   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ukucaj ime recepta i roda

----------


## Mukica

imas tu Tablica dohrane i receptici

----------


## apricot

Mukice, mislim da ona ipak misli na ovo:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=79&Show=1188

----------


## marijanada

Tako je, tako je! Mislila sam na ovo što je stavila apricot.
Cure, hvala na brzim odgovorima.

----------

